# Ken's / Gerry's Walking beam engine



## smgraph (Jan 8, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYPwrAu8z9Y&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## Rockytime (Jan 8, 2012)

Very nice engine Ken! Congrats.
Les


----------



## smfr (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Ken I (Jan 9, 2012)

I think that's the first engine I've seen completed off my metric version of Gerry Dykstra's original.

Well done - I love the rustic base.

Ken


----------



## danstir (Jan 9, 2012)

Beautiful engine!!


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 12, 2012)

Excellent build. Very nicely finished. I like the base also.
gbritnell


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 12, 2012)

Nicely done!

Looks like a great runner with highly polished details!
Me likey lots!!! ;D

Andrew


----------



## IronHorse (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice job, what is the base material



IronHorse


----------



## smgraph (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments. The base is made out of some kind maple. A friend of mine made a gun stock out of it and gave me a leftover piece. The grain is unlike anything I've ever seen.


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Exceptionally nwell done, Ken. And a nicely smooth runner. Congrats! I also liked that lathe that was partially visible in the background.   What kind is it? Can you post pictures of it? Ralph


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 16, 2012)

The base is curly maple.
And a very nice example of it!!!

Andrew


----------

